# Adding peptides to Test & Anavar cycle



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Mainly looking for some advice from an expert on the subject like Pscarb about adding peptides to my cycle. I've read through the guides and have some sort of idea what I want to run.

My AAS cycle will be:

Weeks 1-12 - 500mg Test E per week - once per week

Weeks 7-12 - 100mg Anavar per day

Weeks 1-14 - Arimidex 0.25mg EOD to start with

Weeks 2-14 - HCG will be run twice per week - dose between 500iu and 1000iu per week.

PCT will be usual Clomid and Nolvadex from weeks 15-18.

My aim is to gain some lean muscle mass throughout cycle so will be increasing my calorie intake.

Now what I want to ask is the best way to add peptides to my cycle. I was thinking of starting peptides 2 weeks before my cycle and running them right through the cycle and PCT. I have read in the guide that CJC with DAC should only be used for up to 6 weeks. So I have come to the conclusion to run GHRP-2 with CJC w/o DAC both at 100mcg, 3 times per day (Morning, pre work out, before bed and following protocols with food). I am around 80kg so figured 100mcg is a good dose to use as it will be easier to measure.

My main questions to Pscarb or anyone can help are the following:

1) I had gyno problems during puberty and had to have surgery to have it removed. I have used AAS before and arimidex on cycle and had no gyno issues. However I am thinking that maybe the changes in prolactin could cause gyno to flare up? In which case may consider Ipamorelin.

2) My source is pushing me to use GHRP-6 with CJC with DAC, but could you advise if my thinking is better? And also is the GHRP-2 and CJC w/o DAC the best peptides to use in order to gain maximum benefit from my cycle.

3) Is it fine to take these peptides alongside all of the things I have listed, e.g. HCG, Clomid, Nolvadex etc.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

@Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jamming said:


> Mainly looking for some advice from an expert on the subject like Pscarb about adding peptides to my cycle. I've read through the guides and have some sort of idea what I want to run.
> 
> My AAS cycle will be:
> 
> ...


1 - if you have had the gland removed chances are you wont get gyro, but start on a low dose of GHRP-2 there is no essential need to just jump in at saturation dose

2 - he may be doing this as he has a load of GHRP-6 or because it is cheap, there are some benefits to 6 which is down to increased appetite, GHRP-2 is more efficient in creating a GH pulse

3 - Yes


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> 1 - if you have had the gland removed chances are you wont get gyro, but start on a low dose of GHRP-2 there is no essential need to just jump in at saturation dose
> 
> 2 - he may be doing this as he has a load of GHRP-6 or because it is cheap, there are some benefits to 6 which is down to increased appetite, GHRP-2 is more efficient in creating a GH pulse
> 
> 3 - Yes


Forgot to mention that for the 2 weeks before cycle I will be starting with low doses like you say to reduce side effects. Thanks for your advice, I'm assuming because you have not recommended anything else that running GHRP-2 along with the CJ1295 w/o DAC would be good with this cycle. Would you definitely advise against using CJ1295 with DAC for this length of time because of possible damage to the pituitary gland?

Thanks again.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you assume correct


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree with pscarb above.....I would also assume it's because your supplier has an excess of ghrp6. I personally ally refer a ghrh (mod grf 129) and a ghrp (ipam or ghrp2) as a good solid stack. I only use ghrp6 for hunger. For example after a leg day when I am struggling to eat due the the training.

I also like with cjc 1295 woth dac for a short period of time. Currently running it and will get my bloods done after. I wouldn't recommend it for a long time due to the reasons you stated above.


----------

